# -
-   -  .  . .   .

----------


## Sb2001

!!!    ...
,   .    ?         .   ?

----------

,    .  .  .   ,    ,      -  .     ,         ?

----------

.          .     .   -    .     (    .       ,     ) 

          . 

               . 

      .            .

----------

.    -    ,   ..   :      ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

Svetishe,  ,   ! ..        ? (       ,      ....)

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ....)


    ,   .  ,             ?      ,        .

----------

> ,   .  ,             ?      ,        .


 ,  .  .    !

----------

,      -     ,  ,     ,    (-).  ,  ,       ""   ,     ,        .  ,         .




> ....  ,             ?      ,        .


      (,   )   .         ()       ().      (): ,  (   ), .
 ,      "",        . 
,         ... :Wink: ))

----------

> ,      -     ,  ,     ,    (-).  ,  ,       ""   ,     ,        .  ,         .
> 
> 
> 
>       (,   )   .         ()       ().      (): ,  (   ), .
>  ,      "",        . 
> ,         ...))



 , Svetishe,        ...      ?

----------

> ,      -     ,  ,     ,    (-).  ,  ,       ""   ,     ,        .  ,         .


.   12-03-2001

----------

